
Show HN: Fitloop.co – A full-body fitness workout made easy for everyone - _august
https://fitloop.co/
======
_august
Hey everyone!

Fitloop.co is a site I've been working on for a few years to help me learn the
routine from Reddit's bodyweightfitness subreddit. The routine is freely
available here:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/bodyweightfitness/wiki/kb/recommend...](https://www.reddit.com/r/bodyweightfitness/wiki/kb/recommended_routine)

I got into bodyweight fitness since I liked the idea of exercising wherever
you are, no gym membership required. Bodyweight fitness is quite amazing,
especially if you're a traveler or want to save time (and money) going to the
gym.

As a beginner I wanted more than the wiki offered, a tool which would break
down the routine in easy steps, show the youtube videos right there, and help
me log and track exercises. So I made it.

\- Shridhar

